# St Valentines Day SQ Massacre 2/18 Plano Texas



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

When: Feb 18,2017 
What: IASCA 1X SQ show
How Much: $20 Entry 
What Time: 9 AM Registration, 10 AM Judging

Round 3 of the Red River Shootout will be available to enter as well.
$10 Entry to the Shootout

If you have any questions please reach out to me via email at 
[email protected]

See Y'all there!!!!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wish I could get down there Chef!! Hope it's a good one


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for next weekend.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

This has now become a fund raiser for Greg Menard and his family.
Please see the link to the event page.

https://www.facebook.com/events/160463937789456/


----------

